# Childcare - Kelowna



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,
I am moving with my family to kelowna in a couple of months, and wanted to know about peoples experiences of childcare in canada, and particularly kelowna. My two children are 20 months and 3 years old, and given that school does not start until their fifth year would like some sort or early education to get them used to the system. Can anyone give me an insight in to how the preschool period works in Canada or indeed recommend any preschool facilities in Kelowna?
Thanks for your help.
Fran Nutley


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*pre school*



inutley said:


> Hi,
> I am moving with my family to kelowna in a couple of months, and wanted to know about peoples experiences of childcare in canada, and particularly kelowna. My two children are 20 months and 3 years old, and given that school does not start until their fifth year would like some sort or early education to get them used to the system. Can anyone give me an insight in to how the preschool period works in Canada or indeed recommend any preschool facilities in Kelowna?
> Thanks for your help.
> Fran Nutley[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

hi Fran,
We only have experience with one pre-school, which is Kelowna Christian School, pre-school starts @ 3yrs, usually 3 half days per week. The church also run a daycare center for ages upto 5yrs, that can be full time if needed. The church is Evangel Church on Gordon drive, Kelowna. The school is on the same premises.


----------

